# Appetizer made from fingerling potatoes



## Cowardly Cook (Aug 31, 2019)

ISO a recipe for an appetizer I made to great acclaim several years ago.  But now, dang it, I can't find the recipe!  All I remember now is they were made from scooped-out fingerlings and the filling had extra-thick bacon.
Thanks!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 31, 2019)

Here is one that sounds good but you should be able to easily adapt any twice-baked potato or potato skin recipe.

https://www.finecooking.com/recipe/tiny-twice-baked-potatoes

Good luck!


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 31, 2019)

Just treat them like mini loaded baked potatoes. One bite spuds are awesome.


----------



## Cowardly Cook (Sep 1, 2019)

I agree with you, TATTRAT.  Thanks for that insight on appetizers.


----------



## Cowardly Cook (Sep 1, 2019)

Aunt Bea, my reply to you seems to have gotten lost, so I'll restate it.  _I think you found the exact recipe I have been hunting for!_  I remember some of the phrases in this article from the one I worked from years ago.  Now I can make these wonderful appetizers again.  Thank you a million times!  You're amazing!


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 1, 2019)

That recipe looks great, and you're so right that Aunt Bea *IS *amazing!!


----------

